# a cut sort of thing on her lower lip?



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

hi, as my doggie was looking up at some else I suddenly noticed she has what looks like a sore or something, or a cut.... mt teo dogs do (play fight ( and play roufh but it looks too big to be a scratch from a naik or bite... I'm worried it could be something contagious! I'll try get photos in a sec and see what you all think. ..


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

will putting savlon be okay for her?


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Someone said it could either be an infection or from an alergy.... she's recently come off royal canin onto wrainrights puppy...


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

What kind of bowls does she eat from? Plastic bowls can cause irritation (or make a pre existing one worse). 
Keep the area clean and apply a thin layer of a triple antibiotic ointment two to three time a day. It doesn't look like anything contagious and should heal quickly, as long as there is no further trauma to the area. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmm, I would rinse it up good with anti bac gel, then put some aloe vera gel on it. 

What is the yellowish little lump there??


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't know what the yellow but is. I'm quite squeamish and did nottice it until I took that photo. she eats from ceramic or stainless steel ( I have 2 bowls out) or there is a plastic one I sometimes use.

she squirms a lot so ill have help later to inspect it.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmmmm ok... Just rinse it with alcohol and put aloe on it for a few days ! If that dosen*t help, you will have to see the Dr.  <3 Kisses <3


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

yay it's clearing up . Thanks for the reassurance! !


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Kalisee had one of those on her "lady bits" the vet saw it and told me just to leave it alone and eventually it went away.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Kalisee said:


> Kalisee had one of those on her "lady bits" the vet saw it and told me just to leave it alone and eventually it went away.


poor thing! antiseptic cream seems to work okay, well it has so far!


----------

